# Main > General Discussion >  Erosion Modelling Software?

## Will Phillips

Hey guys,

Some time back (as in _years_), I recall there was some sort of erosion modelling software floating around that would take a gray scale heightmask and work out how the erosion would work.

I want to say it started with the letter W (could be mistaken).

Does this ring any bells? I'm trying to come up with a very realistic continental map, and this program would help out immensely.

----------


## Azélor

Wilbur and fractal terrain

----------


## Will Phillips

Wilbur! Yes! That was exactly it.

Thanks!

----------


## Tracker

Hello:

Fractal Mapper by NBOS software will also do erosion modelling for land masses.  Their website is NBOS.com

Tracker

----------

